# Suffocation Warning On Poly Bags



## crazygolucky (Dec 21, 2008)

I could not find any solid information on this, but I am from California and was wondering if I were to put my shirts in clear poly bags in the future, does the poly bag need to have a suffocation warning on it? I see so many bags being sold without it already printed on them and I have no idea what the legal requirement is in my state and in the US in general on whether the warning needs to be there or not.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

My garbage bags have a suffocation warning on them! I don't know if it's an actual regulation from the consumer products protection agency or not, but I do know that lawyers go out of their way looking for excuses to sue someone should something tragic happen. Not that a warning there or not is going to prevent a child from suffocating on it, but the warning being there prevents an attorney from suing you for it.


----------



## crazygolucky (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for info. So I managed to find that Uline sells poly bags with the warning already printed on them, however 1,000 bags is a lot more than I currently need. Is there another place that sells poly bags with the warnings already on them in a smaller amount or is Uline the only way to go for this?


----------

